# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Whey to go (Solgar)

## sotos87

Vasika gnorizo oti h solgar exei polu kalh fhmh os etairia vitaminouxon sumpliromaton.Gnorizete omos kati gia tis proteines ths.Mou thn proteine enas gnostos kai malista mou eipe oti einai to idio kalh me oles tis isolate an oxi kaluterh.





Supplement Facts 
Serving Size 28 g (approx. 1 Level Scoop) 
Servings Per Container: 16 



Amount Per 1 Level Scoop % Daily Value 



Calories 110 

Calories from Fat 10 

Total Fat 1 g 2%* 

Saturated Fat 0.5 g 2%* 

Cholesterol 25 mg 8%* 

Total Carbohydrate 7 g 2%* 

Dietary Fiber 1 g 4%* 

Sugars 6 g ** 

Protein 17 g 34%* 

Calcium (from whey protein) 60 mg 6% 

Magnesium (from whey protein) 10 mg 3% 

Sodium (from whey protein) 25 mg 1% 

Potassium (from whey protein) 125 mg 4% 



* Percent Daily Values (DV) are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. 
**Daily Value (DV) not established. 





Other Ingredients: Micro-Filtered Whey Protein Concentrate, Ion- Exchanged Whey Protein Concentrate(both providing approximately 8.3 g [49%] B-lactoglobulin, 4.8 g [28%] A-lactalbumin, 2 g [12%] glycomacropeptides, 0.85 g [5%]immunoglobulin, 0.51 g [3%] bovine serum albumin, 0.34 g [2%] residual caseins, 0.20 g [1%]protease peptides and lactoferrin), Dutch Cocoa, Hydrolyzed (partially predigested) Whey Protein Concentrate (providing di, tri, oligo and polypeptides), Crystalline Fructose, Natural Chocolate and Vanilla Bean Flavors, Vegetable Gum, Free-Form L-Glutamine (100 mg added per serving), and Free-Form BCAA's (Leucine, Valine, Isoleucine –100 mg of each added per serving), Medium Chain Triglycerides.

----------


## sakisboy

> Vasika gnorizo oti h solgar exei polu kalh fhmh os etairia vitaminouxon sumpliromaton.Gnorizete omos kati gia tis proteines ths.Mou thn proteine enas gnostos kai malista mou eipe oti einai  to idio kalh me oles tis isolate an oxi kaluterh.





Den tin exo dokimasei pote tin proteini omos den mou fenetai gia ISOLATE alla gia (Whey Protein Concentrate ).Episeis stin dosi dinei poli liga gramaria proteinis  :01. Crying:  pes mas kai timi gia na kanoume kamia sikrisi.

----------


## thanasis77

poia einai i gnomi sas gia tin proteini apo to farmakeio....whey to go legete.......auti edo einai..*.**************************

***** Γραφε ελληνικα, Mod team*****

----------


## gj

Διαβασε τους κανονισμους του φόρουμ για το πως πρέπει να ποστάρεις.
Επίσης μην γράφεις με greeklish.



80% πρωτεΐνη ορού γάλακτος υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας
Υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας πρωτεΐνη από ορό γάλακτος με επιπρόσθετη L-γλουταμίνη (ελεύθερης μορφής) και αμινοξέα BCAAs. Παρέχει επίσης λακτοαλβουμίνη και ανοσοσφαιρίνη οι οποίες είναι σημαντικές για τη σωστή λειτουργία του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος. Πολύ χρήσιμη για επαγγελματίες και ερασιτέχνες αθλητές, τραυματίες, μετεγχειρητικούς ασθενείς, ηλικιωμένους, για τον έλεγχο του βάρους και για νέους ανθρώπους που δεν καλύπτουν τις πρωτεϊνικές απαιτήσεις τους μέσω της διατροφής. Χωρίς λακτόζη. Παρασκευάζεται από γάλα αγελάδων που δεν έχουν εκτραφεί με rBGF (αυξητική ορμόνη βοοειδών). Το προϊόν διατίθεται σε μορφή σκόνης, (φυσική γεύση βανίλια, σοκολάτα) καθώς και σε ταμπλέτες. 

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ:Το προϊόν περιέχει φαινυλαλανίνη. Να μην λαμβάνεται από άτομα που πάσχουν από φαινυλκετονουρία.
WHEY PROTEIN (WHEY TO GO™)           vanilla bean flavοr σε σκόνη	 
1 δοσομετρητής (20g) παρέχει:	 
Μικροφιλτραρισμένη Απομονωμένη Πρωτεΐνη Ορού Γάλακτος *	15g
Μικροφιλτραρισμένη Συμπυκνωμένη Πρωτεΐνη Ορού Γάλακτος (Ion-Exchange) *	4g
Συμπυκνωμένη Υδρολυμένη (εν’μέρει προπεφθής) Πρωτεΐνη Ορού Γάλακτος 
(προμηθεύει δι-, τρι-, όλιγο-, πολυπεπτίδια)*
0,20g
Ελεύθερης Μορφής Αμινοξέα Διακλαδισμένης Αλύσου BCAAs (Λευκίνη, Ισολευκίνη, Βαλίνη) –(προσθήκη 100mg ~ ανά δόση )	300mg
L- Γλουταμίνη (προσθήκη 100mg ~ ανά δόση )	100mg
* Προμηθεύει: φυσικώς ευρισκόμενη βήτα-λακτοσφαιρίνη, άλφα-λακτoαλβουμίνη, γλυκομακροπεπτίδια καζεΐνης, ανοσοσφαιρίνη, αλβουμίνη, υπολειπόμενες καζεΐνες, πεπτίδια πρωτεάσης, λακτοφερίνη	 

Ενέργεια	Πρωτεΐνη	Υδατάνθρακες	Λίπος	Ίνες	Νάτριο
72Kcal	16g	        1g       (σάκχαρα 1g )	0,4g 
Κορεσμένα 0,21g, Μονοακόρεστα 0,11g Πολυακόρεστα 10mg, Χοληστερόλη 0g 
0 g	0,07 g

Πάντως έχω την εντυπωση ότι αυτό θα κάνει από 50 ευρω το κιλό.

----------


## Ramrod

Πάλι δε κάναμε "αναζήτηση" πρώτα?  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank: 

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...ghlight=solgar

Θα σου απαντήσω μόλις μεταφερθεί το ποστ στο σωστό θέμα μη γράφουμε σε 10 θέματα για το ιδιο πράγμα...


 :01. Razz:

----------


## thanasis77

θελω να μου πει και κανενας αν τιν εχει χρεισιμοπιοιση...και να ειναι καλυ....

----------


## gj

> Πάλι δε κάναμε "αναζήτηση" πρώτα? 
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...ghlight=solgar
> 
> Θα σου απαντήσω μόλις μεταφερθεί το ποστ στο σωστό θέμα μη γράφουμε σε 10 θέματα για το ιδιο πράγμα...


Σωστός... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Και γω καθόμουν σαν τον λαλακα να κάνω διόρθωση στο πόστ  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## thanasis77

ναι στο αλλο θεμα δεν λεει αν τιν εχει χρεισιμοπιοισει κανενας και αν ειναι καλη....

----------


## Machiavelli

Δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει. Τα συστατικά είναι πολύ καλά και αν σκεφτούμε ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν είναι αλλοιωμένη επειδή είναι φαρμακευτική είναι πολύ καλή επιλογή.

----------


## thanasis77

και εγω ροταο γτ ειμαι 17 χρονον ακομα και θελω κατι μικρο σαν συμπληρομα ακομα....

----------


## superman79

> και εγω ροταο γτ ειμαι 17 χρονον ακομα και θελω κατι μικρο σαν συμπληρομα ακομα....


οκ ειναι  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## killer85

Φαίνετε πως περιέχει 95% πρωτείνη... τόσο πολύ κάνω λάθος?

Δεν πιστεύω να είναι καζείνη πάλι γιατί μάλλον σε αυτή θα καταλήξω...


Τελικά αυτό το post στον ουρανό το γύρευα στο site το βρήκα...

----------


## superman79

> Φαίνετε πως περιέχει 95% πρωτείνη... τόσο πολύ κάνω λάθος?
> 
> Δεν πιστεύω να είναι καζείνη πάλι γιατί μάλλον σε αυτή θα καταλήξω...
> Αυτή πως την κρίνετε σε σχέση με την solgar...?
> 
> Τελικά αυτό το post στον ουρανό το γύρευα στο site το βρήκα...


ρε κιλερ αυτη που σου ελεγα ειναι. η εταιρι ειναι η σολγκαρ...

----------


## NASSER

Ακριβη επιλογη, θα μπορουσες να επιλεξεις κατι πιο φτηνο απο καταστημα συμπληρωματων διατροφης.

Η solgar εχει πολυ καλα προιοντα, αλλα τιμες φαρμακειου...

----------


## killer85

ΑΑΑ οκ... γιατί είχα ψιλομπερδευτεί...

Πάντως φαίνετε καλή και μάλλον θεωρείτε isolate... 
Θα την ψάξω και θα επανέλθω με νεώτερα...

Πάντως πριν λίγο μίλησα με την μητέρα μου και μου είπε πως σαν εταιρεία γενικά είναι αρκετά αξιόπιστη με καλά προιόντα και τα συστίνουν γιατροί που δεν έχουν μπει στα τρυπάκια των μεγάλων φαρμακοβιομηχανιών...

Αλλά η ερώτηση παραμένει 95% καθαρότητα υπερβολική δεν είναι?

----------


## thanasis77

δλδ ποια μου προτινης???

----------


## Ramrod

Τα προϊόντα της Solgar τα διαφημίζουν και στην τηλεόραση τελευταία. Δε μπορώ να θυμηθώ τιμή αλλά θυμάμαι πως την είχα βρει ΥΠΕΡΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΗ. Του τύπου 1κιλό 80 ευρώ. 1000 φορες να πάρω 2κιλη Eas...

EDIT

Sorry που γράφω για τιμές αλλά μιας και το αναφέραμε το έψαξα λιγάκι πάλι...τα 907 γρ κοστίζουν παραπάνω απ όσο έχω γράψει τώρα που το έιδα...ΠΟΛΥ ακριβή.

----------


## thanasis77

ναι 43 ευρο κανει τα 400 γραμαρια περιπου

----------


## killer85

Κάτι που μόλις έμαθα ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος...

ορισμένα προιόντα solgar δεν έχουν έγκριση ΕΟΦ...

Συγνώμη αν φάσκω και αντιφάσκω αλλά οι πληροφορίες έρχονται σιγά σιγά...

----------


## Ramrod

> Κάτι που μόλις έμαθα ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος...
> 
> ορισμένα προιόντα solgar δεν έχουν έγκριση ΕΟΦ...
> 
> Συγνώμη αν φάσκω και αντιφάσκω αλλά οι πληροφορίες έρχονται σιγά σιγά...


Γιατί ποια συμπληρώματα έχουν?
Το έιχα απορία βασικα αν θα έχει η συγκεκριμένη αλλα μάλλον ούτε αυτή έχει...

Και πάλι δε νομίζω να υπάρχουν πολλοί που θα δώσουν τόσα χρήματα για ούτε 1 κιλό πρωτεϊνη. Φαίνεται ποιοτική βέβαια αλλά...είμαστε η γενιά των 700 ευρώ!

----------


## killer85

Προμηθεύει: φυσικώς ευρισκόμενη βήτα-λακτοσφαιρίνη, άλφα-λακτoαλβουμίνη, γλυκομακροπεπτίδια καζεΐνης, ανοσοσφαιρίνη, αλβουμίνη, *υπολειπόμενες καζεΐνες*, πεπτίδια πρωτεάσης, λακτοφερίνη

Γενικά όλες οι whey περιέχουν καζείνη? Απλώς άλλες έχουν μικρότερη και άλλες μεγαλύτερη ποσόστητα?

Εγώ αυτό που ψάχνω είναι για το πρωινό και το μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα, δηλαδή ταχείας αφομίωσης.

----------


## killer85

Γενικά πολλά συμπληρώματα έχουν έγκριση ΕΟΦ, τα Ηρακλής για παράδειγμα έχουν αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Ramrod

> Γενικά πολλά συμπληρώματα έχουν έγκριση ΕΟΦ, τα Ηρακλής για παράδειγμα έχουν αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


κανεις λάθος....

----------


## killer85

> κανεις λάθος....


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Ναι έχεις δίκιο όλα τα συμπληρώματα έχουν γνωστοποίηση όχι έγκριση...

Όπως και το παραπάνω...  λάθος μου.

Η καζείνη που περιέχει μου είπαν από την εταιρεία είναι φυσικώς ευρισκόμενη, η οποία υπάρχει σε όλες της whey αλλά σε μικρή ποσότητα...

----------


## Orc

Σε σχέση με την weider gold colostrum πάντως είναι σχεδόν τσάμπα. :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  Αν έβγαινε σε κιλό θα έκανε πάνω απο 200 €. Ρε δεν πάμε καλά. Και πλούσιος να ήμουν δε θα τα άγγιζα κάτι τέτοια προιόντα. BSN,ON,UNIVERSAL,CYTΟSPORT,PHD σταθερές αξίες.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> Σε σχέση με την weider gold colostrum πάντως είναι σχεδόν τσάμπα. Αν έβγαινε σε κιλό θα έκανε πάνω απο 200 €. Ρε δεν πάμε καλά. Και πλούσιος να ήμουν δε θα τα άγγιζα κάτι τέτοια προιόντα. BSN,ON,UNIVERSAL,CYTΟSPORT,PHD σταθερές αξίες.


+ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thanasis77

εγω ξερω οτι τα συμπληρωματα απο τα φαρμακεια εχουν την εγκρισι του εοφ....και συγκεκριμενα αυτι η προτεινη (solgaρ whey to go) εχει τιν εγκρισι του εοφ...

----------


## Machiavelli

Μη τρελαίνεσαι με την έγκριση του ΕΟΦ, και οι μεγάλες εταιρίες συμπληρωμάτων έχουν έγκριση. Το θέμα είναι ότι είναι φαρμακευτική και είναι σίγουρο ότι θα έχει ακριβώς αυτά που γράφει, τίποτα λιγότερο, τίποτα περισσότερο.

----------


## Qlim4X

και εδω ερχετε ο λαος με τα ριτα του και λεει οτι ειναι φαρμακειο.

πραγματικα δεν εχει καμια διαφορα απο τις αλλες του εμποριου.

----------


## Ramrod

εγώ θέλω να δω ποιός θα είναι ο πρώτος απο εδώ μέσα που θα αποπειραθεί και θα τη δοκιμάσει!

----------


## beefmeup

> εγώ θέλω να δω ποιός θα είναι ο πρώτος απο εδώ μέσα που θα αποπειραθεί και θα τη δοκιμάσει!


ο γιος του Δελαφραγκα,με την τιμη που εχει.. :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## killer85

Εγώ ήταν να την αγοράσω αλλά μου άλλαξαν καλώς η κακώς γνώμη σήμερα...

----------


## Ramrod

> Εγώ ήταν να την αγοράσω αλλά μου άλλαξαν καλώς η κακώς γνώμη σήμερα...


 :02. Shock: 

Είσαι ο γιός του Δελαφράγκα????

 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Ρίχτης μια δοκιμή πάντως αν δε σε πολυπειράζει το οικονομικό...Τα λεφτά είναι το μόνο μειονέκτημα που φαίνεται να έχει....

----------


## killer85

¨οχι ρε παιδία δεν έχω τόσα λεφτά... αλλά αυτή αν την έπερνα δεν θα την πλήρωνα...

Απλώς δεν θα την δοκιμάσω...

----------


## Ramrod

> ...αλλά αυτή αν την έπερνα δεν θα την πλήρωνα...
> 
> Απλώς δεν θα την δοκιμάσω...


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Why?????

----------


## Machiavelli

Αν δεν υπάρχει το οικονομικό πρόβλημα δε βλέπω λόγο να μην την πάρεις. Ποιοτικότατη και σίγουρα χωρίς μειωμένη πρωτεΐνη ή συστατικά που δεν αναγράφονται.

----------


## killer85

Μίλησα με έναν αθλήατρο οικογενειακό φίλο και μου είπε μακριά από αυτήν... μου είπε κάποια πράγματα που και ψέματα έκαναν την δουλεία τους...

----------


## flowin_through

Ξερει απο πρωτεϊνες? Εντυπωση μου κανει.
Τι το κακο εχει? Εγω φυσικα δεν την εχω παρει αλλα η εταιρεια ειναι ακρως αξιοπιστη, πωλειται σε φαρμακεια και βιολογικα σουπερ μαρκετ και δεν εχει ακουστει το παραμικρο. Ειναι για το μεσο χρηστη, χωρις να αποκλειει τους bbers. Αν ειναι τοσο χωμενος ωστε να ξερει τετοιες λεπτομερειες τι να πω?
Αυτο που ξερω μονο ειναι οτι δεν εχει και τοσο καλη γευση και διαλυτοτητα.

----------


## Ramrod

> Μίλησα με έναν αθλήατρο οικογενειακό φίλο και μου είπε μακριά από αυτήν... μου είπε κάποια πράγματα που και ψέματα έκαναν την δουλεία τους...


 :01. Unsure: 

Σοβαρά?
Κοιτα και εμένα ο γιατρός που είχα ρωτήσει για πρωτεϊνη δε μου είχε πει να προσέξω κάτι σε μάρκες...μου κάνει εντύπωση. Τι σου είπε δηλαδή ακριβώς, δε κάνει να μας πεις? Για τις πρωτεϊνες που παίρνουμε σου έχει πει "ΟΚ"?

----------


## killer85

Βασικά οι πρωτείνες αν έχουν αυτά που λένε δεν δημιουργούν πρόβλημα (καλά αν δεν κάνεις κατάχρηση). 

Αυτό που μου ανέφερε είναι ότι έρχετε από Αμερική και στην αμερική το γάλα μπορεί να προέρχετε από οποιδήποτε χώρα χωρίς ονομασία προέλευσης (λατινική αμερική), και κάτι για ορμόνες βοειδών και τέτοια... (ήταν αρκετά).

Και εν κατακλιδι αυτό που ανέφερε είναι να πάρω κάποια που την γνωρίζουν, την παίρνουν χρόνια οι επαγγελαμτίες αθλητές και την έχουν περάσει από ιδιωτικά εργαστήρια (σίγουρα πράγματα δηλαδή).

Θα επανέλθω με νεώτερα και μάρκες γιατί μιλούσαμε από το κινητό μου, την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα τον δω από κοντά και θα τα πούμε αναλυτικά...

Για την προτιφαρ τα λόγια ήταν εξαιρετικά απλώς δεν κάνει για αυτό που θέλω...

----------


## NASSER

> Μίλησα με έναν αθλήατρο οικογενειακό φίλο και μου είπε μακριά από αυτήν... μου είπε κάποια πράγματα που και ψέματα έκαναν την δουλεία τους...


Και εγω που μιλησα με καποιους γιατρους σε κεντρο υγειας, μου ειπαν πως οσοι κανουμε βαρη και παιρνουμε συμπληρωματα, πρωτεινες και αμινοξεα, ντοπαρομαστε! Μακρυα απο τις ντοπες πρωτεινη και αμινοξεα!!!
Καταλαβαινεις πως οι γιατροι δεν ειναι παντα και οι καλυτεροι να συμβουλευτεις, ειδικα αμα ανήκουν σε 2-3 γενιες πιο παλιες απο μας.

----------


## killer85

Όχι ίσα ίσα αυτός είναι νεαρός και δεν είναι κατά των συμπληρωμάτων... ίσα ίσα, απλώς τον ρώτησα για την συγκεκριμένη και μου είπε όχι... υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερες και πιο αξιόπιστες... αυτά ήταν τα λόγια του.

----------


## Ramrod

> Βασικά οι πρωτείνες αν έχουν αυτά που λένε δεν δημιουργούν πρόβλημα (καλά αν δεν κάνεις κατάχρηση). 
> 
> Αυτό που μου ανέφερε είναι ότι έρχετε από Αμερική και στην αμερική το γάλα μπορεί να προέρχετε από οποιδήποτε χώρα χωρίς ονομασία προέλευσης (λατινική αμερική), και κάτι για ορμόνες βοειδών και τέτοια... (ήταν αρκετά).
> 
> Και εν κατακλιδι αυτό που ανέφερε είναι να πάρω κάποια που την γνωρίζουν, την παίρνουν χρόνια οι επαγγελαμτίες αθλητές και την έχουν περάσει από ιδιωτικά εργαστήρια (σίγουρα πράγματα δηλαδή).
> 
> Θα επανέλθω με νεώτερα και μάρκες γιατί μιλούσαμε από το κινητό μου, την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα τον δω από κοντά και θα τα πούμε αναλυτικά...
> 
> Για την προτιφαρ τα λόγια ήταν εξαιρετικά απλώς δεν κάνει για αυτό που θέλω...


Βασικά εσύ ποιά πρωτεϊνη παίρνεις? Γιατί οι περισσότερες αμερικάνικες είναι, οι πιο αξιόπιστες τουλάχιστον (ON, Universal, Gaspari...). Αυτό με τα γάλατα και τις σόγιες και εγώ το έχω σκεφτεί αλλά...αν θες να το αποφύγεις προτίμησε ευρωπαϊκές εταιρείες αλλά και πάλι δε νομίζω πως μπορείς να είσαι ποτέ σίγουρος. Εδώ δεν είμαστε σίγουροι για το μίλκο, θα το "παίζουμε έξυπνοι"με τις πρωτεϊνες?
Πάντως γράψε μας μερικά π΄ραγματα γι αυτά που θα σου προτείνει...θα έχει ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## killer85

Εγώ έπερνα την protifar αλλά είναι καζείνη, και τώρα ψάχνω να την αλλάξω. Για αυτό ρώτησα και τον συγκεκριμένο... αξιόπιστες μπορεί να είναι πάρα πολλές απλώς πρέπει να το εξακριβώσεις... Την δευτέρα που θα τον συναντήσω από κοντά θα μου πει για κάποιες εταιρείες στις οποίες έχουν κάνει εργαστηριακές μελέτες και ήταν μια χαρά...

Υπομονή μεχρι την δευτέρα, παιδία... απλώς ην συγκεκριμένη έτυχε να την γνωρίζει και μου είπε πως υπάρχουν καλύτερες και πιο αξιόπιστες...

----------


## bekas

καλησπερα καταρχας απο μενα...ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ποσταρω ως νεο μελος....η πρωτεινη η συγκεκριμενη ειναι εξαιρετικα καλη....συγκρινω με βαση και αλλες καλες που εχω δοκιμασει οπως myofusion{gaspari}.το οτι ειναι βιολογικη νομιζω τα λεει ολα και αυτο κανει και την τιμη της υψηλη....αν υπαρχει καποιος με γερη μα με πολυ γερη τσεπη ας την παρει...το λεω αυτο γιατι ειναι η συσκευασια 340γρ. κανει 50ευρω και αν παιρνεις 2 σκουπ 20γρ θα τελειωσει μεσα σε 8 μερες...και με 50 ευρω παιρνεις 2.200γρ myofusion που θα σου παρει μηνα να την τελειωσεις

----------


## Mitsen

> Και εγω που μιλησα με καποιους γιατρους σε κεντρο υγειας, μου ειπαν πως οσοι κανουμε βαρη και παιρνουμε συμπληρωματα, πρωτεινες και αμινοξεα, ντοπαρομαστε! Μακρυα απο τις ντοπες πρωτεινη και αμινοξεα!!!
> Καταλαβαινεις πως οι γιατροι δεν ειναι παντα και οι καλυτεροι να συμβουλευτεις, αμα ανήκουν σε 2-3 γενιες πιο παλιες απο μας.


Πέστα ρε NASSER!  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
ειδικα γιατροί! Αυτά ακούει και εμενα η μάνα μου και οι φίλοι μου... Νομίζουν ότι ντοπάρομαι και φτιάχνω "ψεύτικους μύες?!?!?"  :05. Biceps: 

Τις προάλλες μου έκανε κήρυγμα ξεκινώντας την πρόταση ως εξής: "Την προηγουμενη βδομάδα η Τατιάνα είχε στην εκπομπή..."
Έχει και η Τατιάνα άποψη τώρα! Μιλάνε όλοi μιλάνε και οι.. άντε να μην το πω!

Έχω αναφερθεί και σε πολλά topics περί του θέματος, νιώθω μεγάλη πίεση από τους γύρους μου περί συμπληρωμάτων πρωτεΐνης :01. Sad: . Που να τους μιλήσω για καφεΐνη-Ταυρίνη. Που πίστευαν ότι το αμινοξύ ταυρίνη, είναι ουσία που διαμορφώνει τις ορμόνες ότι νάναϊ!

Y.Γ. sorry for the off..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ...και με 50 ευρω παιρνεις 2.200γρ myofusion που θα σου παρει μηνα να την τελειωσεις


τελειωνεις τι 2κιλη myofusion σε 1 μηνα?? :02. Shock: Ποσο πινεις ρε συ???Δεν ειναι Caotonik :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Mitsen

> τελειωνεις τι 2κιλη myofusion σε 1 μηνα??Ποσο πινεις ρε συ???Δεν ειναι Caotonik


lol

----------


## Hercules

> Εγώ έπερνα την protifar αλλά είναι καζείνη, και τώρα ψάχνω να την αλλάξω. Για αυτό ρώτησα και τον συγκεκριμένο... αξιόπιστες μπορεί να είναι πάρα πολλές απλώς πρέπει να το εξακριβώσεις... Την δευτέρα που θα τον συναντήσω από κοντά θα μου πει για κάποιες εταιρείες στις οποίες έχουν κάνει εργαστηριακές μελέτες και ήταν μια χαρά...
> 
> Υπομονή μεχρι την δευτέρα, παιδία... απλώς ην συγκεκριμένη έτυχε να την γνωρίζει και μου είπε πως υπάρχουν καλύτερες και πιο αξιόπιστες...


περιμενουμε νεα φιλε..

----------


## CROCOJET

> εγω ξερω οτι τα συμπληρωματα απο τα φαρμακεια εχουν την εγκρισι του εοφ....και συγκεκριμενα αυτι η προτεινη (solgaρ whey to go) εχει τιν εγκρισι του εοφ...


Εγώ ξέρω ότι κανένα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής δεν έχει έγκριση ΕΟΦ γιατί δεν προβλέπεται.

----------


## Eddie

> τελειωνεις τι 2κιλη myofusion σε 1 μηνα??Ποσο πινεις ρε συ???Δεν ειναι Caotonik


Ακυρο τελειως αυτο που λες!

----------


## CROCOJET

> Αυτό που μου ανέφερε είναι ότι έρχετε από Αμερική και στην αμερική το γάλα μπορεί να προέρχετε από οποιδήποτε χώρα χωρίς ονομασία προέλευσης (λατινική αμερική), και κάτι για ορμόνες βοειδών και τέτοια... (ήταν αρκετά).


Αυτή η υπόθεση για την προέλευση του γάλακτος είναι δηλαδή ο λόγος που σε απέτρεψε; Πολύ τραβηγμένο μου φαίνεται... Μόνο στη Λ.Αμερική δίνουν ορμόνες και αντιβιοτικά στις αγελάδες;




> ναι 43 ευρο κανει τα 400 γραμαρια περιπου


Αυτή η τιμή όντως ισχύει; Είναι πιο ακριβή κι από την protifar!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ακυρο τελειως αυτο που λες!


κανε καμια κωλοτουμπα

----------


## primordial

> κανε καμια κωλοτουμπα


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: ......

Πάντως η Solgar απ' όσα έχω ακούσει θεωρείται πολύ αξιόπιστη εταιρεία.... τα αρνητικά σχόλια μου κάνουν ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση. 
Η τιμή ίσως να είναι η μόνη αρνητική πλευρά...

----------


## bekas

οταν λεω οτι τελειωνεις 2κιλη myofusion σε ενα μηνα μιλαω για ενα bodybuilder που ασχολειται επαγγελματικα με 2προπονησεις την μερα,διατροφη και ολα τα σχετικα...εμενα μου παιρνει για να την τελειωσω ενα 2 μηνο και λιγες μερες!

----------


## sogoku

> οταν λεω οτι τελειωνεις 2κιλη myofusion σε ενα μηνα μιλαω για ενα bodybuilder που ασχολειται επαγγελματικα με 2προπονησεις την μερα,διατροφη και ολα τα σχετικα...εμενα μου παιρνει για να την τελειωσω ενα 2 μηνο και λιγες μερες!


Δεν εχει κανει με επαγγελματια η μη θελει να πει μαλλον ο Εντι.Εχουμε ξαναπει οτι η πρωτεινη συμπληρωνει την διατροφη.Οι περισσοτεροι εδω  βαζουμε ενα σκοοπ το πρωι ενα και δυο πολλες φορες μετα την προπονηση ενα αμα χασουμε κανενα γευμα με καζεινη.Πανω κατω εκει ειμαστε αρα το κιλο ετσι κρατει 17 μερες το πολυ και ουτε επαγγελματιες ειμαστε.

----------


## Levrone

1 δοσομετρητής (20g) παρέχει: 	 
Μικροφιλτραρισμένη Απομονωμένη Πρωτεΐνη Ορού Γάλακτος * 	15g

Μικροφιλτραρισμένη Συμπυκνωμένη Πρωτεΐνη Ορού Γάλακτος (Ion-Exchange) * 	4g

Συμπυκνωμένη Υδρολυμένη (εν’μέρει προπεφθής) Πρωτεΐνη Ορού Γάλακτος
(προμηθεύει δι-, τρι-, όλιγο-, πολυπεπτίδια)* 0,20g

Ελεύθερης Μορφής Αμινοξέα Διακλαδισμένης Αλύσου BCAAs (Λευκίνη, Ισολευκίνη, Βαλίνη) –(προσθήκη 100mg ~ ανά δόση ) 300mg

L- Γλουταμίνη (προσθήκη 100mg ~ ανά δόση ) 	100mg

* Προμηθεύει: φυσικώς ευρισκόμενη βήτα-λακτοσφαιρίνη, άλφα-λακτoαλβουμίνη, γλυκομακροπεπτίδια καζεΐνης, ανοσοσφαιρίνη, αλβουμίνη, υπολειπόμενες καζεΐνες, πεπτίδια πρωτεάσης, λακτοφερίνη 	 


Ενέργεια  72Kcal  

Πρωτεΐνη  16g

Υδατάνθρακες  1g  (σάκχαρα 1g )

Λίπος  0,4g Κορεσμένα 0,21g, Μονοακόρεστα 0,11g Πολυακόρεστα 10mg, Χοληστερόλη 0g 

Ινες  0 g

Νάτριο  0,07 g

Μια νεα "εκδοση" της πρωτεινης αυτης οπως υπαρχει στο διεθνες σαιτ της SOLGAR ειναι η ακολουθη : http://www.solgar.com/pub/supplement/3667.pdf

Tην εχει χρησιμοποιησει κανεις?
Εχετε αποψη για διαλυτοτητα , γευση, κτλ?
Για τη μαρκα γενικα? 

Θεμα σχετικο υπηρχε εδω http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...GAR#post123514
αν κρινουν οι mods να μεταφερθει.

----------


## beefmeup

γιατρε εχεις 4500000 ποστ εδω μεσα κ ενα θεμα με τον τροπο της προκοποπης ακομα δεν μπορεις να ανοιξεις.. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

απο λεφτακια πως παμε??

----------


## Levrone

> γιατρε εχεις 4500000 ποστ εδω μεσα κ ενα θεμα με τον τροπο της προκοποπης ακομα δεν μπορεις να ανοιξεις..
> 
> απο λεφτακια πως παμε??


γιατι τι εκανα λαθος?

η σκονη , δεν ανεφερα , ειναι πανακριβη, 95-97 ευρω το κιλο παει..


Διονυση "εχω λεφτα πολλα , και μετοχες, εχω επιχειρησεις, εχω οτι θες, σπιτια , καρτες , κινητα, ερωτικα βοηθηματα, ανακτορα , παλατια και οσα θες ακινητα"
!!!  (τραγουδι ειναι, μην πεταχτει κανεις!  :01. Mr. Green:  )

----------


## Dreiko

ναι ρε συ ειναι πανακριβη γενικως σαν εταιρια η solgar....

----------


## beefmeup

> γιατι τι εκανα λαθος?
> 
> η σκονη , δεν ανεφερα , ειναι πανακριβη, 95-97 ευρω το κιλο παει..


κααααλα...ποσοοοοοο??
κ γιατι την ποσταρες?? 100 γιουργια το κιλο??
δεν πινεις πρωτειν,πινς χρυσαφι!!

----------


## Polyneikos

To link δεν δουλευει για να καταλαβω αν ορθως εκανα την συγχωνευση,παντως ενα τόπικ υπήρχε..Κωστη η Αεκ σου πήρε τα μυαλα με την τεσσαρα,που μυαλο για φωτο και συστατικα!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
Αν δεν είναι αυτη,δωσε σωστο λινκ για να το ξανασπασω το τόπικ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

> d


Κωστα αναζητηση εκανα αλλα δε μου εβγαλε αυτο το τοπικ, ζητω συγνωμη.

----------


## Polyneikos

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

Κωστα σωστα εκανες τη συγχωνευση.

Εμενα μια χαρα ανοιγει το λινκ παντως.

στο σαιτ της solgar η νεα εκδοση που ελεγα πιο πανω ειναι εδω http://www.solgar.com/SolgarProducts...lla-Flavor.htm

και αν πατησετε στο "View the Supplement Facts"
θα σας βγαλει τα συστατικα της.

----------


## Levrone

> To link δεν δουλευει για να καταλαβω αν ορθως εκανα την συγχωνευση,παντως ενα τόπικ υπήρχε..Κωστη η Αεκ σου πήρε τα μυαλα με την τεσσαρα,που μυαλο για φωτο και συστατικα!!
> :


οχι ρε συ, αλλα το λινκ "View the Supplement Facts" αν το πατησεις θα σου βγαλει το χαρτι που περιβαλλει το κουτι της πρωτεινη ακριβως οπως ειναι. Και εχει πανω και τα στατς και ολα.

Γι αυτο δεν εβαλα εικονα και συστατικα κτλ. Γιατι τα ειχε το λινκ.

Παιδες δεσμευομαι να τη δοκιμασω. Σε ενα μηνα απο τωρα.

----------


## Anithos

φαίνεται  οτι εχει καλα συστατικά ως πρωτεινη,πες μας εντυπωσεις αν τη δοκιμασεις.

----------


## Lao

Πρωτεΐνη που πουλιέται στα φαρμακεία. Αυτό τα λέει όλα... Δεν θα την έπαιρνα με τίποτα, εκτός και αν δεν είχα τι να κάνω με τα λεφτά μου.

----------


## Levrone

το ζητουμενο ειναι αν αξιζει σαν προιον.

Αν οντως αξιζει , θα το παλεψουμε με τα λεφτα.  Χρειαζεται αισιοδοξια!!!!!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Ramrod

αν μου τη χάριζαν θα την πούλαγα και θα έπερνα μια δίκιλη isolate και μια πολλών πηγών! Η μπορεί μια isolate και ένα πακ...

Δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα ουσιαστικό η solgar ώστε να με πείσει ότι αυτή αξίζει περισσότερο απο άλλες...

----------


## Eddie

Αν ειναι δυνατον!!!Εμενα και να μου τη χαριζαν δε θα την επινα,εδω δεν εχουμε να φαμε που λεει ο λογος,οχι να κατεβαζεις γουλια και 2ευρο!

Και απ την αλλη,αντε να δωσεις λεφτα σε κατι που θα δουλεψει πανω σου παει κι ερχεται αλλα για πρωτεινη??

----------


## Levrone

> Δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα ουσιαστικό η solgar ώστε να με πείσει ότι αυτή αξίζει περισσότερο απο άλλες...


κατσε ρε Ramrod δηλαδη πως θα σε επειθε η Solgar? αν εκανε χορηγια στο Cutler? (καλο ε???)

(με ολο το σεβασμο στην ηλικια σου  :01. Razz:  )

----------


## Polyneikos

Το ότι η Solgar είναι εταιρία από το 1947,νομίζω πρεπει να λεει αρκετα...
Κατι που βρήκα στο νετ:




> *Πιστοποιημένη Ποιότητα*
> 
> Τα εργαστήρια της Solgar διεξάγουν όλους τους ελέγχους των προϊόντων σύμφωνα με τις Πρακτικές Καλής Παρασκευής (GMP's: Good Manufacturing Practices) οι οποίες ακολουθούν τις αρχές της Φαρμακοποιίας των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών (USP), της Αυστραλίας (TGA) και της Διεύθυνσης Τροφίμων και Φαρμάκων (FDA) για τα Διατροφικά Συμπληρώματα. Κάθε προϊόν της Solgar ελέγχεται για την καθαρότητα, τη σταθερότητα, το χρόνο αποσύνθεσής του καθώς και για το αν πληρεί τα στοιχεία που αναγράφονται στην ετικέτα του.
> Επίσης σημαντικό είναι ότι η Solgar απέκτησε πιστοποιητικά KOF-K Kosher Parve για πολλά από τα προϊόντα της και φυσικά συνεχίζει τη διαδικασία πιστοποίησης και των υπολοίπων. Τα πιστοποιητικά αυτά απονέμονται από έναν ανεξάρτητο διεθνή οργανισμό, ο οποίος πιστοποιεί τρόφιμα που κατέχουν μόνο τα υψηλότερα ποιοτικά standards. Το σύμβολο Parve αναφέρεται σε προϊόντα τα οποία δεν περιέχουν συστατικά κρέατος, πουλερικών ή γαλακτοκομικών.
> Αυτά είναι μόνο κάποια παραδείγματα της δέσμευσης της Solgar στην τελειότητα και στην παρασκευή των καλύτερων δυνατόν συμπληρωμάτων.

----------


## Lao

> Το ότι η Solgar είναι εταιρία από το 1947,νομίζω πρεπει να λεει αρκετα...
> Κατι που βρήκα στο νετ:


Και η NOW έχει GMP, δεν λέει κάτι αυτό.

----------


## savage

εγω με τη ναντια που το ειχα συζητησει το κεφαλαιο solgar,αλλα και με πολυ ακομα κοσμο,μου εχουν τα καλυτερα για την ποιοτητα της,αλλα οχι για τις τιμες της.το ακρως αντιθετο για τις τιμες της θα ελεγα.
αλλα αν καποιος εχεις να τα δωσει τα λεφτα,δε βλεπω λογο γιατι να μην την παρει.εγω παντως αν ειχα λεφτα και δε ενοιαζε θα την επαιρνα με κλειστα ματια

----------


## Lao

Άνοιξα ένα γενικό θέμα για την Solgar:

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=11176

----------


## Ramrod

> κατσε ρε Ramrod δηλαδη πως θα σε επειθε η Solgar? αν εκανε χορηγια στο Cutler? (καλο ε???)
> 
> (με ολο το σεβασμο στην ηλικια σου  )


όχι, καμία σχέση, αυτός δεν είναι λόγος για να την προτιμήσω αλλά για να την αποφύγω μάλλον! (βλ. muscletech)

Αλλά πωλείται στα φαρμακεία, και τα χρήματα είναι πολλά. Δε δίνει μια εγγύηση για το περιεχόμενό, την ποιότητά της, τόσα ακούγονται γενικά για τα συμπληρώματα.

Αφού θα την πληρώσω τουλάχιστον πρέπει να ξέρω ότι έχει κάτι παραπάνω απο τις άλλες, αλλιώς γιατί να δώσω τόσα περισσότερα χρήματα? Δε μιλάμε και για 10 ευρώ...

Γιατί τι έχει η ηλικία μου?

----------


## perfetto

Εγώ τη βρήκα 50 ευρώ χτες σε ένα φαρμακείο που πήγα για αργινίνη της ίδιας εταιρίας. Πολύ μικρό κουτί. Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο νομίζω. Μάλλον σε μπερδεύει το ότι πουλιέται σε φαρμακείο. Φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες κατά τη γνώμη μου. Σαν την Hydro Whey της Optimum.

----------


## slash_b

Κατ'αρχάς να πω οτι βρήκα το site γιατί έψαχνα τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη στο  google
και αποφάσισα να γραφτώ γιατί κανείς δεν ανέφερε οτι οι τρομερές τιμές που γράφονται εδω μέσα είναι απο τα ελληνικά φαρμακεία.

Εγώ την παρήγγειλα πρόσφατα απο κατάστημα στην αγγλία και κόστισε 44λίρες μαζί με τα μεταφορικά τα 907gr.Ενώ με γεύση σοκολάτα έχει 44λίρες τα 1162gr..
Επομένως είναι ακριβή αλλά όχι παράλογα αν την πάρεις απ'έξω.
Αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος μπορώ να γράψω κ το site.

Επίσης σε reviews που διάβασα λένε οτι είναι υψηλής ποιότητας,ενώ η γεύση της δε σε ανακατεύει ούτε σε φουσκώνει..

Περισσότερα μόλις έρθει και τη δοκιμάσω.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Titanium

> Κατ'αρχάς να πω οτι βρήκα το site γιατί έψαχνα τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη στο  google
> και αποφάσισα να γραφτώ γιατί κανείς δεν ανέφερε οτι οι τρομερές τιμές που γράφονται εδω μέσα είναι απο τα ελληνικά φαρμακεία.
> 
> Εγώ την παρήγγειλα πρόσφατα απο κατάστημα στην αγγλία και κόστισε 44λίρες μαζί με τα μεταφορικά τα 907gr.Ενώ με γεύση σοκολάτα έχει 44λίρες τα 1162gr..
> Επομένως είναι ακριβή αλλά όχι παράλογα αν την πάρεις απ'έξω.
> Αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος μπορώ να γράψω κ το site.
> 
> Επίσης σε reviews που διάβασα λένε οτι είναι υψηλής ποιότητας,ενώ η γεύση της δε σε ανακατεύει ούτε σε φουσκώνει..
> 
> Περισσότερα μόλις έρθει και τη δοκιμάσω.


Δλδ 52 ευρο για 900γρ 60αρας πτωτεινης απο εξωτερικό δεν ειναι παραλογα ακριβη??? :02. Shock: 
Κατι μου βρομαει...

----------


## slash_b

> Δλδ 52 ευρο για 900γρ 60αρας πτωτεινης απο εξωτερικό δεν ειναι παραλογα ακριβη???
> Κατι μου βρομαει...


Tι σου βρωμάει;Λες να εκπροσωπό τη solgar;  :01. ROFL:  60άρα τι εννοείς;

Εν πάση περιπτώση αν είναι καλή για μένα τα 20 ευρώ παραπάνω το μήνα δε λένε τίποτα..Σκέψου οτι υπάρχει και βιολογική whey που κάνει πάνω απο 65.
Τελευταία είχα δοκιμάσει μια sci-mx και ήταν σαν να τρως βιομηχανοποιημένο παγωτό,δε μπορούσα να πάρω μεγάλες δοσολογίες χωρίς να ανακατευτώ.

----------


## Titanium

> Tι σου βρωμάει;Λες να εκπροσωπό τη solgar;  60άρα τι εννοείς;
> 
> Εν πάση περιπτώση αν είναι καλή για μένα τα 20 ευρώ παραπάνω το μήνα δε λένε τίποτα..Σκέψου οτι υπάρχει και βιολογική whey που κάνει πάνω απο 65.
> Τελευταία είχα δοκιμάσει μια sci-mx και ήταν σαν να τρως βιομηχανοποιημένο παγωτό,δε μπορούσα να πάρω μεγάλες δοσολογίες χωρίς να ανακατευτώ.


Ξερω εγω??Πολλα εχουν δει τα ματια μας εδω μεσα...Μη με παρεξιγεις :01. Mr. Green: 
60αρα=60% πρωτεινη :08. Toast:

----------


## Lao

Ακόμα ασχολείστε με την Solgar;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## slash_b

> Ξερω εγω??Πολλα εχουν δει τα ματια μας εδω μεσα...Μη με παρεξιγεις
> 60αρα=60% πρωτεινη


Πρωτείνη έχει 80% η συγκεκριμένη..

Το θέμα για μένα είναι να είναι απο καλύτερα υλικά..
Γιατί μπορεί να έχει τα ίδια αμινοξέα ή και λιγότερα απο κάποιο άλλο προιόν αλλά δεν είμαστε αυτοκίνητα για να βάζουμε τη φθηνότερη βενζίνη.
Ακόμη και γάλα να αγοράσεις αν πάρεις βιολογικό σίγουρα θα είναι καλύτερο απο το γάλα της δέλτα για παράδειγμα.
Τέλος πάντων,για να μην λέτε οτι στηρίζω τη solgar,εγώ ψάχνω μια ποιοτική πρωτείνη,αν έχετε να προτείνετε και κάποια άλλη θα με βοηθούσατε.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

> Πρωτείνη έχει 80% η συγκεκριμένη..
> 
> Το θέμα για μένα είναι να είναι απο καλύτερα υλικά..
> Γιατί μπορεί να έχει τα ίδια αμινοξέα ή και λιγότερα απο κάποιο άλλο προιόν αλλά δεν είμαστε αυτοκίνητα για να βάζουμε τη φθηνότερη βενζίνη.
> Ακόμη και γάλα να αγοράσεις αν πάρεις βιολογικό σίγουρα θα είναι καλύτερο απο το γάλα της δέλτα για παράδειγμα.
> Τέλος πάντων,για να μην λέτε οτι στηρίζω τη solgar,εγώ ψάχνω μια ποιοτική πρωτείνη,αν έχετε να προτείνετε και κάποια άλλη θα με βοηθούσατε.


φιλε αν στεκουν λεφτα ειναι ποιοτικοτατη, να την παρεις!

μονο τα λεφτα ειναι το προβλημα γι αυτη!

----------


## Titanium

> Πρωτείνη έχει 80% η συγκεκριμένη..
> 
> Το θέμα για μένα είναι να είναι απο καλύτερα υλικά..
> Γιατί μπορεί να έχει τα ίδια αμινοξέα ή και λιγότερα απο κάποιο άλλο προιόν αλλά δεν είμαστε αυτοκίνητα για να βάζουμε τη φθηνότερη βενζίνη.
> Ακόμη και γάλα να αγοράσεις αν πάρεις βιολογικό σίγουρα θα είναι καλύτερο απο το γάλα της δέλτα για παράδειγμα.
> Τέλος πάντων,για να μην λέτε οτι στηρίζω τη solgar,εγώ ψάχνω μια ποιοτική πρωτείνη,αν έχετε να προτείνετε και κάποια άλλη θα με βοηθούσατε.


Και ομως φιλε με μια διερεση και εναν πολαπλασιασμο θα δεις οτι ειναι 60%.... :08. Toast:

----------


## exkaliber

> Και ομως φιλε με μια διερεση και εναν πολαπλασιασμο θα δεις οτι ειναι 60%....


ti λες πουλακι μου
στα 20 γρ τα 16 ειναι πρωτεινη, 5χ16=80  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

χμ
επειδη βλεπω οτι εισαι και μερακλης,δεν θυμαμαι και ποιος εκανε αυτο το θεμα :01. Mr. Green: 
για σενα,θα ανεβασω κατι πολυ δυνατο
αλλα ειναι πιο πολυ να παρεις δωρο σε καμια γιορτη παρα να την παρεις για καθε μερα

----------


## Titanium

> ti λες πουλακι μου
> στα 20 γρ τα 16 ειναι πρωτεινη, 5χ16=80


Τι λες πουλακι μου
στα 28γρ εχει 17......17/28*100=60 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

> Τι λες πουλακι μου
> στα 28γρ εχει 17......17/28*100=60


ε τοτε θα διαφερει απο γευση σε γευση

----------


## Titanium

> ε τοτε θα διαφερει απο γευση σε γευση


Εγω με βαση αυτη που εχει στην πρωτη σελιδα το εβγαλα..... :01. Unsure:

----------


## exkaliber

> Εγω με βαση αυτη που εχει στην πρωτη σελιδα το εβγαλα.....


τι να σου πω δεν ξερω ποια εχει στην πρωτη σελιδα
κατσε να κοιταξω

----------


## exkaliber

> στα 28γρ εχει 17......17/28*100=60


μιλας με γριφους..

η βανιλα ειναι 80αρα παντως,να την προτιμησει οποιος παρει solgar

----------


## Levrone

δειτε στο σαιτ της εταιριας, υπαρχει νεα φορμουλα με 20 γρ πρωτεινη σε 25 γραμμαρια σκονη.

----------


## Ramrod

> δειτε στο σαιτ της εταιριας, υπαρχει νεα φορμουλα με 20 γρ πρωτεινη σε 25 γραμμαρια σκονη.


levrone την έχεις δοκιμάσει?

----------


## Levrone

> levrone την έχεις δοκιμάσει?


εχω δεσμευτει να το κανω  :01. Mr. Green:  αλλα οχι ακομη!

----------


## Ramrod

> εχω δεσμευτει να το κανω  αλλα οχι ακομη!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nikgyver

η solgar whey to go ειναι απο τις πιο ποιοτικες πρωτεινες που κυκλοφορουν 
ειναι η μονη που ξερω που αναφερει οτι παρασκευαζεται απο αγελαδες που δεν εχουν εκτραφει με γενετικα τροποποιημενη αυξητικη ορμονη (rGBH) και το γραφει και πανω στο κουτι
δεν περιεχει τεχνικα γλυκαντικα, αλλες εταιριες που δεν βαζουν ασπαρταμη μεσα στις πρωτεινες βαζουν αλλα τεχνικα γλυκαντικα μεσα οπως το Ε955
απο γευση εχω δοκιμασει την βανιλια της solgar αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο γλυκια οπως οι βανιλιες απο αλλες εταιριες που εχω δοκιμασει, η βανιλια της solgar  μου κανει ουδετερη πιο πολυ, το οτι δεν ειναι τοσο γλυκια μπορει να ειναι επειδη δεν εχει τεχνικα γλυκαντικα μεσα, δεν με χαλαει απο γευση, στην αρχη με χαλασε που ειχα συνηθησει απο αλλες πιο γλυκες 
και εχει και γλουταμινη μεσα εκτος απο τα αλλα αμινοξεα


παραγγειλα σημερα και την σοκολατα να την δοκιμασω
απο τιμη την παραγγειλα 49€ τα 1162gr απο ελληνικο φαρμακειο στο ιντερνετ, την βανιλια την ειχε 49€ τα 907gr
ηταν η πιο φθηνη τιμη που βρηκα στην Ελλαδα απο skroutz.gr και bestprice.gr

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μπορει να ειναι καλη αλλα εχει σχεδον διπλασια τιμη απο τις αλλες αντιστοιχες επωνυμες.  Νομιζεις ειναι τοσο καλυτερη που να δικαιολογει την διαφορα;

----------


## totis

Και εγω πιστευω οτι δεν εχει κατι το τοσο σημαντικο για να δινεις καθε μηνα τοσα λεφτα....και ενταξει μην γινομαστε τοσο υπερβολικοι οι γλυκαντικες αυτες ουσιες που εχουν οι πρωτεινες υπαρχουν ακριβως οι ιδιες και σε πολλα τροφιμα,σε μπισκοτα,σε αναψυχτικα κ.π.α....χρονια τωρα και ειναι μια χαρα....και επισης για εμενα και οπως βλεπω και στους περισσοτερους παιζει εξισου συμαντικο ρολο η πρωτεινη που πινω να την πινω με ευχαριστιση και να γουσταρω,δεν θελω να πινω κατι καθημερινα το οποιο να το πινω με το ζορι....

----------


## nikgyver

> Μπορει να ειναι καλη αλλα εχει σχεδον διπλασια τιμη απο τις αλλες αντιστοιχες επωνυμες.  Νομιζεις ειναι τοσο καλυτερη που να δικαιολογει την διαφορα;


Χρηστο θα σου πω για μενα. Για μενα δεν ειναι διπλασια τιμη τα 49 ευρω που βρηκα την solgar γιατι ετσι και αλλιως περνω isolate πρωτεινες, και οι συγκεκριμενες isolate πρωτεινες που περνω ειναι στα 40 ευρω περιπου το κιλο. Οποτε η solgar ειναι περιπου 9 ευρω πιο ακριβη στο κιλο απο τις αλλες που περνω
Σε αποτελεσματα δεν εχει καμια διαφορα με τις αλλες επωνυμες πρωτεινες η solgar, η μονη διαφορα με αλλες πρωτεινες και ο λογος που την επελεξα ειναι γιατι νομιζω οτι ειναι πιο 'υγιηνη' σε εισαγωγικα απο αλλες για τους λογους που εγραψα πιο πανω.
Για το αν δικαιολογει την διαφορα που λες, δεν ξερω γιατι και γω το σκεφτομαι αν θα την περνω συνεχεια, ειδικα αν την ακριβυνουν, αν μου τρεχανε απο τα μπατζακια παντως στανταρ θα την επερνα συνεχεια

----------


## Steloukos

Πολυ καλη πρωτεινη.Ειχα παρει παλια 2κουτια βανιλια.Τελεια διαλυτοτητα,απαλη γευση δεν εχει μεσα βαρεα μεταλλα οπως πολλες επωνυμες και δεν προερχεται απο αγελαδες που εχουν τραφει με ορμονες.Η τιμουλα βεβαια ειναι λιγο τσιμπιμενη.

----------


## ArgoSixna

Συγγνωμη αλλα πληρωνετε 1.5 ευρω για ενα ροφημα πρωτεινης? Ένα ρόφημα που σας προσφέρει 17 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης?

Χιλιες φορες να δωσετε λεφτα να κανετε αναλυση σε μια επωνυμη πρωτεινη και να ξερετε τι πινετε (ασχετα αν υπαρχουν τοσες αναλυσεις στο ιντερνετ)..

απ οτι βλεπω παλια έβγαινε 5ευρω στο σκουπ  :02. Shock:

----------


## totis

> Συγγνωμη αλλα πληρωνετε 1.5 ευρω για ενα ροφημα πρωτεινης? Ένα ρόφημα που σας προσφέρει 17 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης?
> 
> Χιλιες φορες να δωσετε λεφτα να κανετε αναλυση σε μια επωνυμη πρωτεινη και να ξερετε τι πινετε (ασχετα αν υπαρχουν τοσες αναλυσεις στο ιντερνετ)..
> 
> απ οτι βλεπω παλια έβγαινε 5ευρω στο σκουπ


Σωστος....... :03. Thumb up:

----------

